# جامع جميل جدا بس شوفه



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اسم الجامع ام القرى وهو المقر الرئيس لهيئة علماء المسلمين وهو في بغداد واسمه سابقا ام المعارك 
و هو جميل جدا وتحفة معمارية وعجبني فيه كمان طريقة عمل حوض الماء على شكل العالم العربي 
هذا ما نقلته من المصدر 
ما تنساش بس ترد حتى بقول ماشاء الله ولو في سرك 






















الحقيقه ده المتوفر لدي عن هذا الجامع فقط


----------



## majed2002sa (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير ,,, 

ولكن لم تظهر لى الصور ,,

دمتم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*مع ان الصور واضحه عندي الا اني هنزلها تاني لعيونك*

انا هحطها في المرفقات وشكرا لردك


----------



## احمد محمود. (2 ديسمبر 2006)

صور جميلة جدا


----------



## majed2002sa (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم ’’

احتمال كبير يكون ان الموقع عندنا بالسعودية محجوب لذا لاتظهر الصور ’’


الان ظهرت ا,,,,,اختيار رائع ’’ومميز ,,,

دمتم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله

صور رائعة
لمسجد جامع رائع

سلمت يداك يا مشاكس


----------



## صناعة المعمار (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فعلا جميل ما شاء الله والأجمل توقيعك يا أخ مشاكس :30: :30:​


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله
ان كنت هاقولها بس في سري.......
كيف كنت راح تعرف ؟
لكن مرات الجهر أفضل


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل ذوقك فما بالك ببيوت الله فى الأرض
بارك الله فى كل يد بنت طوبة وكل فنان اضاف لون رائع لمكان جميل


----------



## هلال يوسف (3 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله.....جميل جدا 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله على هذا البناء واشكر كل من مر على الموضوع


----------



## المعماري82 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هذا الجامع في عاصمتي الحبيبة بغداد اشرف على بنائه السيد الرئيس القائد صدام حسين حيث امر بتصميم هذا الجامع وقد قام يتغييرات على التصميم هو بنفسه حيث ان لمساته على التصاميم رائعة جدا ويؤكد في التصاميم على وجود لمسات تاريخية في كل تصميم وكذلك اللمسات الاسلامية وهذا ما يميز المشاريع التي انشات في وقته....بارك الله بيكم


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي المعماري 82 على تزويدنا بالمعلومات القيمه لاني فعلا كنت ناقل للموضوع ولست متاكدا من صحته فشكرا لك


----------



## sammada (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله ربنا يكرمك وتعمل زيه


----------



## محمود حسان (8 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا
جدا
جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هيثم محمد (9 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشاء الله علي هذه التحفه المعماريه التي تنهض بالامه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hala85 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله بيك على هذي الصور الحلوة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## ساجدة لله (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله الجامع حقيقى تحفة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (9 ديسمبر 2006)

مسجد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ومش حلاقي التعبير اللي يعبر عن اعجابي وانبهاري بالتصميم


----------



## نادية (9 ديسمبر 2006)

الجامع فى منتهى الروعة
والصراحة هو تحفة فنية حقيقية ومشكور كثير اللى عرضالنا هالصور حتى نمتع نظرنا فيه


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ماشاء الله .............الجامع رائع... بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق قاسم (10 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
شيد الجامع قبل الغزو الهمجي والخيانه
اما بعدها فقد تم تشييد مئات السجون وووووووووووولا جامع


----------



## emoooo_222 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

صور اكثر من ممتازة


----------



## هادي المالكي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

الجامع الذي كان اسمة ام المعارك هذا الاسم اطلق على الحرب الخليج الذي غزا بها السفاح الملعون صدام واعوانة الخونة من المجرمين ارض العربية الكويت فانظروا الى الاسم بماذا اقترن ببيت الله اهكذا اسماء الحروب والغزو صارت رمزا لدور العبادة 
ام المعارك بل ام المعالف والمظور يبين الوطن العربي بينما الاسم مقترن بالحرب التي وقعت على ارض عربية اخرى (الكويت) وهذا الملعون الذي لازال يسمي صدام رئيسا ان مجرم اخر ومن اتباع النظام من الذي جاء بالاحتلال
اليوم هذا الجامع الذي قلب اسمة 360درجة هو مقرا للارهاب والقتل والتخريب


----------



## هادي المالكي (12 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجوا من لدية اسئلة يسئلني وسف اجيب


----------



## الياسمينة (14 ديسمبر 2006)

بصرااااحة صور جداً رائعة
تحفة معمارية


----------



## miro1_6 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الجامع تحفة معمارية انبهرت بجد لما شوفته
جزاك الله كل خير يا مشاكس...
والله الواحد زعلان على الحضارة اللى اتسجنت وراء القضبان ربنا يفك اسر العرب جميعاااااااااا


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

to7faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## جارة القمر (15 ديسمبر 2006)

صراحه تحفة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل.. بس ياليت احد يخبرنا عن المهندس المعماري ؟؟


----------



## مهندسة روعة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
للأمانة مجهود رائع لأول مرة بشوف مسجد زي هيك الله يعطيك العافية بيجنننننننننن
ممكن تعطيني تصاميم لنوادي رياضية ثقافية اجتماعية
وفقك الله وجزاك كل خير


----------



## thomasnazo (18 ديسمبر 2006)

عمارة فاشستية


----------



## مهندسة روعة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

مااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة روعة (19 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية
بصراحة جامع بيجننن التنسيف الخارجي رائع
لو في عندك صور لمشاريع نوادي ممكن تعرضها وتساعدني بمشروعي التخرج
وفقك الله


----------



## yarra_samarrai (19 ديسمبر 2006)

المعماري82 قال:


> هذا الجامع في عاصمتي الحبيبة بغداد اشرف على بنائه السيد الرئيس القائد صدام حسين حيث امر بتصميم هذا الجامع وقد قام يتغييرات على التصميم هو بنفسه حيث ان لمساته على التصاميم رائعة جدا ويؤكد في التصاميم على وجود لمسات تاريخية في كل تصميم وكذلك اللمسات الاسلامية وهذا ما يميز المشاريع التي انشات في وقته....بارك الله بيكم



اخي العزيز
هذا الجامع هو تحفة معماريةفي بلدي لم تأخذ حقها عالميا ....................................و اللي صممه وكانت من ابداعه معماري عراقي عربي ( وليس صدام حسين )مع فائق احترامي.


----------



## FAWZY19682 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ما اجمل هذا الجامع
اشكرك اختى يارا على هذه الاضافه


----------



## nadiarch (19 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشااااااااااااااااء الله 
الله يعطيك العافية أخونا مشاكس ومشــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور جدا على هذه المشاركة الحلوة:12:


----------



## ساجدة لله (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (21 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكركم جميعا لمروكم على الموضوع وتفاعلكم معه واضافتكم عليه


----------



## اللص الطائر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الصور


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 يناير 2007)

والله وفقت اخي مشاكس في نقله 
وساعدك معماري في المعلومات
بجد بجد غايه ي الروعة


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (3 يناير 2007)

جميل حقاا جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## م. حياة سرور (3 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله
حقا إنه تحفة فنية رائعة وعمل متميز
لقد أدهشني جدا أن يكون مثل هكذا اهتمام في بناء الجوامع في عصرنا الحديث
جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا النقل المتميز


----------



## معماري حلب (4 مارس 2007)

مشاء الله معقول في هيك شي بالعراق


----------



## يزن العرابي (4 مارس 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا


----------



## الفت (7 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله
ماهذه الروعه
هو فعلا جميل جدا


----------



## القناوى 1 (22 يوليو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (22 يوليو 2007)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (23 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي 
عن جد للجامع استايل خاص ورائع في التصميم ..
ورحم الله القائد صدام حسين

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## نهاركم طيب (24 يوليو 2007)

نعم مشروع مميز للمعماريين العراقيين الذين هم دائما سباقون في المجالات ولا نسسى بهذا الذكر المعمارية العالمية الاولى على العالم زهاء حديد


----------



## م/أمل مصطفى كامل (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذة الصورة الجميلة فعلا مبنى رائع


----------



## amo amo (25 يوليو 2007)

جميل جدا
شكرا"


----------



## عبدالله بوشليبي (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك المسجد جميل جدا


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (25 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله طبعا
هو فعلا جميل جدا
من وجهة نظري التفاف مآذن المسجد قصد منه المعماري تجمع الدول العربية مع بعضها البعض
وهو ما نتمنى حدوثه


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

اجمل جامع شفته فى حياتى ........
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المشاركه ........................


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 يوليو 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## raghad (25 يوليو 2007)

الجامع جميل جدا ونحن كعراقين نفخر به وبتصميمه الرائع فعلا الا انه تضرر حاله حال اي شيء في بغداد بالذات والعراق عموما..
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض الرائع للجامع


----------



## كريم العاني (26 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزي شكرا لك على الصور الجميلة 
طبعا هذا الجامع من اكبر جوامع بغداد الجريحة وهو في منطقة الغزالية غرب العاصمة تم بناءه في عهد الرئيس صدام حسين وهو في غاية الروعة و الجمال حيث تبين لنا الصور مى جمالية هذا المسجد الكبير حيث قمت بزيارته اكثر من مرة وهو من الداخل اجمل بجميل من الخارج وتوضح لنا الصورة الاولى خارطة الوطن العربي وفي جزء العراق يوجد نصب خارج من البحيرة وهو عبارة عن نصب يوضح فيه توقيع الرئيس صدام وطبعا هذا من الذب الخالص ولقد كانت عليه سابقا حراسة مشددة من قبل قوات الامن سابقا وحتى ارتفاع الناير الثمانية كانت بطول 35 م على ما اظن وكانت تمثل تاريخ تولد الرئيس السابق حيث ان كل جزء معماري من هذا المسجد كان يمثل رمزا معينا من الرموز الوطنية و المعارك التي خاضها الرئيس صدام 
واخيرا اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذه الصور الجميلة


----------



## shrek (26 يوليو 2007)

شكرا
جدا
جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## raymaeng (26 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر على هذه المشاركات


----------



## abu jakob (26 يوليو 2007)

to mr. hadi almaliki
all the best to you
sorry that the other iraqis stil pray for saddam
he was not an architect he was akiller and sucks the blood of iraqi and other people
best regards to you again


----------



## ahmadj5 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*ماشاء الله*

ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ماشاء الله


----------



## Al_Nobeil (2 أغسطس 2007)

Jazak Allah bikolli Khayr


----------



## hmmam1 (4 مارس 2012)

thaaaaaanks


----------



## سأعمر الكون بأخلاق (8 مارس 2012)

ماشاءالله لاقوةإلابالله وجزاك الله خير فعلا فعلا فظيع


----------

